# Foxton



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Foxton run happening at 12ish and then another at 6ish. 
We'll try to be at the foxton TO right around those times if anyone is looking to paddle. Might need to drive the road to find us. Gold toyota cannery with a rack and another white 4 door with Rack. Hopefully we won't see the hilly billy that's lookin to ass rape boaters...


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

I should be there at 6. Friend bailed on me and unless he can go later, I will most likely be there then and will try to find you all. I will be in a grey brown pathfinder with racks but boat inside. I will try to post later when I hear from my friend.

Mike


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Sweet, i haven't been able to find anybody to run with--I'm down to run foxton. let's meet at the "T" of foxton rd and the river. I'm in a silver tacoma w/ bed topper

you running the boulder garden?


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

Jay,

Are you talking to me. Or beth. I could meet at the T if you want. I will be there by 6. I am up for the boulder garden. If you want call at five zero 8 two 72 six 2three Eight


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm down for the 12ish run. I just moved to a place on 285 near Aspen Park and am looking to get out there a bunch. Haven't been on this stretch before though but have ran my fair share of laps on Browns & Numbers. 

Care to meet on 285 so I can follow to the TO? 720-987-two7two6


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Morgan, That post was from a day or so ago, but I can meet up later in the afternoon Monday or pretty much anytime after noon on Tuesday, if you want to meet. I have a few things to get done both days, before I can get out but can definitely make it happen.
I ran Foxton a few years ago and then again recently. I had not idea how fun that stretch is! Bring your play boat!


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep, didn't event look at the dates. I'm def game for running it Monday or Tuesday. I'm on the road after that though. I just got back from running it this afternoon. Ran it in the Jefe but I'll be bringing the allstar along from now on. Super fun little run. 

Be in touch!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, I'm in for tomorrow - I can leave Denver probably close to 3 or so. I'm pretty open after that so let me know what works for you. I would really like to carpool with someone else coming from Denver. 

303 four four four four 713


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Looks like I might have to back out of Foxton, but am thinking Bailey is going to happen, so if you've run it before or think its something that you're into, shoot a text and we'll try to make a plan. Not sure if I'll back on the buzz, so just text.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*Foxton, 7/3*

FYI, 
A couple of us are meeting at the Foxton TO at 11am tomorrow, 7/3, if anyone wants to meet up. I might be in for a second lap or try to hop on a Bailey run with anyone that isn't boogying down Bailey too quick!!!!

Beth


----------

